# Which Bottom Machine to Buy?



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I fish on a 16-foot boat, mostly in the Pensacola and Escambia Bays, around Fort Pickens and in the pass, and in the shallow areas around Big Lagoon.

If I have up to $1,000 for the purchase and installation of a bottom machine and transducer, which would be the best to buy?

I'm not sure I need a GPS to fish those areas.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Yo-Zuri said:


> I fish on a 16-foot boat, mostly in the Pensacola and Escambia Bays, around Fort Pickens and in the pass, and in the shallow areas around Big Lagoon.
> 
> If I have up to $1,000 for the purchase and installation of a bottom machine and transducer, which would be the best to buy?
> 
> I'm not sure I need a GPS to fish those areas.


Actually on second thought factor in a GPS, since I'll be taking the boat to other areas as well, and need the ability to know where I am in those places.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I use a Lowrance elite 5 with chirp on one of my sleds...Works great, and easy to install...can even use nmea wiring with marine radio if the radio is equipped


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Go over to George's and check out the raymarine dragonfly series. I was sceptical at first but for $299 you'll get a 4 or 5 inch color display (can't remember exactly), chirp, gps, transducer, and more. $699 for the 7 inch. For a 16 foot boat, mostly local and shallow water, can't beat it for the money.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Garmin no matter what machine you choose, easier to use and superior one on one help over the phone. lifetime free g2 maps on most newer machines free mapping software for computer. What else can I add. My opinion what ever you decide on get it off the internet.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

sealark said:


> My opinion what ever you decide on get it off the internet.


Yeah, don't shop local or anything. That would be wrong. :no:


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

My friend has and likes the Dragonfly


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> Garmin no matter what machine you choose, easier to use and superior one on one help over the phone. lifetime free g2 maps on most newer machines free mapping software for computer. What else can I add. My opinion what ever you decide on get it off the internet.


When I bought my Garmin, Andalusia Marine blew everyone's prices out of the water including the guy on THT. Local company and local service if anything is ever needed.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Raymarine is clunky. Garmin is much smother. 

Raymarine is pushed by Georges due to more profit.

I've installed a Ray Dragonfly in the past [Customer bought and brought it to me with no knowledge] I didn't think to much of it. 
The fitment on the bracket, the lack of NMEA out and as I said... It's clunky operation.

The true meaning of user friendly is that you can turn it On and operate 90% of the machine without reading the manual. 

Garmin Win's !

For your size boat you will want a Combo unit. Chart/FF


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I just ordered a garmin 43dv based on its preloaded map, which is better than draggonfly and lowrance, and it's imaging reviews. Also, there were none available locally.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Garmin


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Garmin is very user friendly, their low end fish finder will be fine for your use. If I were to be fishing in 100'+ water often, I'd go Furuno.


































=


----------

